# G0108, G0109 MNT DSMT at an FQHC



## amsmith22 (Mar 25, 2011)

Am i understanding the CMS billing manual correctly?

We can be reimbursed in addition to the rate but the G0108 needs billed in addition to a visit that is subject to the rate?

I'm confused.

Please Help!


----------



## hthompson (Jan 19, 2012)

Bumping this in hopes of an answer...


----------

